# Music by Genre > Rock, Folk Rock, Roots Rock, Rockabilly >  Artist/band album scorecard

## mandocrucian

Counting system: Regular albums, plus concert VHS/DVDs, and unnoficial live concert recordings audio or video (can include Austin City Limits, Soundstage, BBC In Concert, King Biscuit Flower Hour, etc). Box sets are counted both ways - per title, and by number of discs (* )

*Fairport Convention* # 31 (*34, if you count each CD in boxed sets)
*Jethro Tull* # 30
*Richard Thompson* # #28 (31)
<span style='font-size:8pt;line-height:100%'>(if I counted my albums by other Fairport alumni - Swarbrick, Sandy Denny, Ian Matthews, Ashley Hutchings, etc, there's another 40 or 50+)</span>

*Ry Cooder* #27
*Bonnie Raitt*  #26

*Grateful Dead* 24 &gt; **58 (20 albums - Includes #the first _"Garcia"_ album and Bob Weir's _"Ace"_ , 4 dvds) 
.....but... **34 more discs #of live concert recordings courtesy of David Gans' weekly radio show, "The Grateful Dead Hour" - technically the "winner", but only because #30 years of Dead concerts were taped by somebody. 

*Tom Waits* # 22 (24)
*Jimi Hendrix* #21 #(24)
*Bob Seger* # #21


other high scorers:
Emmylou Harris and Linda Ronstadt (including my wife's collection)

top country scorer - Bob Wills (all those Tiffany and Presto etc. radio transcriptions)

top jazz scores: John Coltrane, followed by Sonny Rollins (most of this stuff is on LP)

Obviously an unscientific poll, skewed in favor of artists/bands who were highly prolific (or highly bootlegged), had long careers etc. #There are a lot of my favorites who only recorded 4 or 5 albums. 

Niles H

----------


## Walter Newton

To date, strictly counting discs...7 studio CDs, 49 live (band approved) boots, 9 live DVDs (1 released, 8 boots), 2 CDs of covers by fans of the Drive By Truckers.

Quick perusal of my iTunes Library shows high track counts for Johnny Cash, The Faces, Los Lobos, Prince, Wilco.

----------

